# UK Free dental check up in June



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

In case you haven't seen this thought I would post  Luckily you don't have to feed Pedigree to take part!!

Pedigree UK | Dental Care Month


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for that  x


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

That is great, thanks
Shame they only have 1 clinic within a 5 mile radius to me though


----------

